# Pics of female Beardie



## Dereks-Dragons (Aug 26, 2011)

Took these pics of one of my female breeder Beardies. She's not been bred yet she will hopefully be bred I'n October-november. She's a red/orange translucent 66% het hypo. About 14 inches shes going to be a year old on October 4th. Translucents sometimes are a little smaller than no trans because trans is a weak gene, but some translucent are massive so it just depends on the individual. This girl I'n particular is on the small side, if she weren't so fat i wouldn't breed her but Shes good to go weight wise. I hope to get another 2 inches on her By November.I'm going to add pics when i get home i can't figure out how to post pics to this site from iPhone :/


----------



## Dereks-Dragons (Aug 26, 2011)

*RE: Pics of female Beardie pics up*


----------

